

Santa's Village Interactive Christmas Calendar - aaronsnoswell
http://www.google.com.au/santatracker/#/village

======
aaronsnoswell
I have a sneaking suspicion that this would have been built with Google's
recently released Web Designer toolkit [1].

[1] [https://www.google.com/webdesigner/](https://www.google.com/webdesigner/)

